# Dell Vs. Samsung



## ilya124 (May 16, 2009)

Ok, well i'm betting that this is a classic dilema, but i'll ask it just in case. lol. i'm looking to upgrade to a nice 20 inch monitor from my dell 17 inch LCD from the stone age. So i've been looking at the Dell S2009W and the Samsung 2033SW. I read that they both use the same panel. The dell is 130$ and the samsung is $150. I was wondering if the samsung deserves my extra 20 dollars since they both are almost the same. what do you guys think?


----------



## JAPPO (May 16, 2009)

I'd say Dell.


----------



## PunterCam (May 17, 2009)

Always buy the cheapest screen. As long as the response time and contrast ratio(?) are good, go for it. You could probably save yourself a few quid more by choosing a 'lesser' brand.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 17, 2009)

If your in the us check out the asus monitors on newegg... excellent for the price. As far as samsung vs dell in overall quality samsung is better. But for the price ya cant beat this, 1920x1080 21.5" for $169.99:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236053


----------



## Ambushed (May 17, 2009)

I would say Samsung.


----------



## Gareth (May 17, 2009)

In terms of quality, most definitely Samsung.


----------



## PohTayToez (May 17, 2009)

For just $20, I'd go with Samsung.  They're pretty highly regarded when it comes to displays, and they have excellent customer service.  I had a friend who ha a problem with a Samsung monitor, and they sent him a replacement monitor and a prepaid box to send the old one back in.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (May 17, 2009)

ilya124 said:


> So i've been looking at the Dell S2009W and the Samsung 2033SW. I read that *they both use the same panel.*


If this is true, it may be worth it to get the cheaper one from Dell.


----------



## ilya124 (May 17, 2009)

http://shop.bjs.com/Acer-21-5--34--...VproductId54783100VVcatId428440VVviewprod.htm

i was also looking at that one, it looked better than the samsung in store, but once again, that could be settings.


----------



## ilya124 (May 18, 2009)

has anyone had experience with the Samsung 2333BW? Looks like a really nice screen and it is only $199 at Bj'S.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 18, 2009)

ilya124 said:


> has anyone had experience with the Samsung 2333BW? Looks like a really nice screen and it is only $199 at Bj'S.



Not sure, but this is similar and is a pretty nice monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001319


----------



## Respital (May 18, 2009)

I'd go with Samsung, i'm loving mine.


----------



## ilya124 (May 18, 2009)

what do you guys think about this one:

http://shop.bjs.com/Samsung-23--34-...VproductId64613387VVcatId428440VVviewprod.htm


----------



## Intel_man (May 18, 2009)

That 23" one looks great!


Either Samsung or LG. Both great monitor makers.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 18, 2009)

Intel_man said:


> That 23" one looks great!
> 
> 
> Either Samsung or LG. Both great monitor makers.



+1, Asus is also an excellent manufacturer(and i believe they make their own panels instead of using a sharp/samsung/etc), and as far as lcd's go for anything sharp also makes good panels(many dell monitors use a sharp panel).


----------



## ilya124 (May 19, 2009)

so i should get the samsung that i posted?


----------



## bomberboysk (May 19, 2009)

ilya124 said:


> so i should get the samsung that i posted?



Looks good, cheaper than newegg too


----------



## ilya124 (May 19, 2009)

well i guess i have to wait for a couple weeks since my birthday is June 5th. lol.


----------



## Akosarz (May 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> If your in the us check out the asus monitors on newegg... excellent for the price. As far as samsung vs dell in overall quality samsung is better. But for the price ya cant beat this, 1920x1080 21.5" for $169.99:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236053



This sounds like a good solution to me


----------

